# Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?



## PhilipxX1995 (29. April 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

da ich ja jetzt weis, dass ich dieses Jahr im Urlaub nicht auf Zander,Hecht etc. gehen kann, da sie noch Schonzeit haben will ich es dieses Jahr mal auf Karpfen probieren. Jetzt finde ich auf der offizielen Seite vom " http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/ "
Angelsportverein Holland, keine Info, das der Karpfen Schonzeit hat. Ist das so? Mir ist nur bekannt, das man sie auf jeden Fall zurücksetzen muss, was natürlich klar ist. 

Bei den anderen Fisch Arten steht immer die Scheinzeit nur bei den Karpfen nicht.

Hier der Link zum Fisch: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vis_en_water/vissoorten/default.asp?t=1&vissoort=karper

Ich hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Lg Philip


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*

Kurz und knapp - Keine Schonzeit!


----------



## Erdling (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*

Hi,
Karpfen ist gesperrt in Holland!! Wenn du da erwischt wirst auf Boili, dann bist du dran.

MfG


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*



Erdling schrieb:


> Hi,
> Karpfen ist gesperrt in Holland!! Wenn du da erwischt wirst auf Boili, dann bist du dran.
> Ich angele fast nur in Holland deshalb kannst es mir glauben.
> 
> MfG



Falsch! Karpfen darf nicht entnommen werden, hat aber keine Schonzeit. Das heißt beangelbar aber nicht entnehmbar. Vorgeschriebenes C&R.

Und wenn du wirklich fast nur in Holland angelst solltest du dich da evtl. besser informieren....

Siehe unter anderem:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm
->runterscrollen bis Entnahmeverbot.


----------



## Erdling (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*

Ja so die Theorie.
Sobald ein Prüfling kommt, sieht das wieder anders aus und macht einen lauten.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*

also ich habe 3 Bekannte in den Niederlanden die alle regelmäßig gezielt auf Karpfen fischen und sich dabei nicht strafbar machen und auch keine Probleme haben.
Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen in wieweit die unterschiedlichen Regionen da unterschiedlich vorgehen, evtl. gibt es ja da noch Unterschiede.

Aber wenn gesetzlich (was man ja nachlesen können sollte) erlaubt ist auf Karpfen zu fischen (solange diese nicht entnommen werden) und man dadurch gegen kein Gesetz verstößt hat der Kontrolleur doch keine Handhabe, oder?!


----------



## DingoDong (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*

Man darf nicht auf Karpfen angeln. In Holland wird gerade diskutiert die Schonzeit in 2014 auf ein komplettes Jahr zu erhöhen!


----------



## CKBW (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*

Also mir ist das auch neu das du in NL nicht auf Karpfen angeln darfst, das steht auch meines Wissens nach nicht in der List van Viswateren. So wie ich es verstanden habe muss jeder gefangene Karpfen sofort wieder ins gewässer zurücksetzen ( Entnahmeverbot) aber von einem generelen Angelverbot auf Karpfen habe ich auch noch nie gehört 

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm#Karpfen

das ist auch das einzige was ich finden konnte.

Wenn ich da weiter runter Scrolle steht da das alle Kunstköder erlaubt sind, ich zähle Boilis Pellets und so einfach mal dazu. Von daher sehe ich da kein Problem, ich kann mir nur vorstellen das die in einigen Vereinsgewässern so ist das nicht auf Karpfen geangelt werden darf aber generell kann ich mir das nicht vortellen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*

@Erdling und Dingdong: Wie kommt ihr bitte auf so einen Schwachsinn?
Natürlich darf man auf Karpfen angeln und es gibt auch keine Schonzeit...
Erst informieren, dann schreiben...
Gruss ROY


----------



## HAPE-1909 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> @Erdling und Dingdong: Wie kommt ihr bitte auf so einen Schwachsinn?
> Natürlich darf man auf Karpfen angeln und es gibt auch keine Schonzeit...
> Erst informieren, dann schreiben...
> Gruss ROY



Ich geh mal davon aus, das deren Beiträge ironisch gemeint waren.

Trotzdem mal richtig daneben, wenn ein User hier eine anständige Frage stellt...

Sgg 
Hape, der nächste Woche seelenruhig einen Boilie an den Haken hängen wird...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Karpfen Schonzeit in Holland?*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Man darf nicht auf Karpfen angeln. In Holland wird gerade diskutiert die Schonzeit in 2014 auf ein komplettes Jahr zu erhöhen!



Absoluter Schwachfug...#q


----------

